# Prayers appreciated



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been waiting all day to hear back from DD #1. She was in urgent care yesterday---they wanted her to go to the ER but she felt too weak to sit up that much longer. This early AM I got a text that a friend was taking her to the ER where she spent the day today. She just wrote that she is ok. They ruled out bacterial meningitis and said it is viral & most likely meningitis. She did not have a spinal tap. She is to stay home from work & report this to the college where she teaches. They only give pain meds & antiinfamatories for viral. 
I just let our 2nd DD know & she said her college had an outbreak recently & w/2 cases CDC steps in---(they had only 2) & offers shots which do not completely protect but do give some coverage. This stuff can spread like wild-fires on a college campus.
Please pray for DD # 1 as she can't be w/her son due to this, at the moment, & that is hard for her. 
We are cancelling out trip to Colorado for this week & will do it later. We want to be available in the event things go south.
Thank you for any prayers. It is the end of the semester so a crucial time for her work as well.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers and healing thoughts for your daughter Sandi. I hope she gets over this quickly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, prayers being sent for your daughter for a complete and speedy recovery. Meningitis sounds scary! Is viral meningitis less serious that bacterial meningitis? I hope she is able to be with her son soon with Christmas being so close.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How frightening! Sending good thoughts and prayers for her. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank goodness it is not bacterial. There was a lot of concern on campus after the UMASS bacterial case. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing this now Sandi and my thoughts and prayers are with your DD#1 as well as the rest of the family that she has a complete recovery. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Thank goodness it is not bacterial. There was a lot of concern on campus after the UMASS bacterial case. Hope she recovers soon.


This is where DD#2 is doing her doctorate. She told me nothing about it until today when she found out what was going on.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, is DD#1 Marco's mother? Please forgive me for not knowing who is DD#1 and DD#2. 

My heart goes out to her and her son for not being able to be together. Of course, it has to be hard for both of them. 

It's wonderful that you and Dwight can be there for your daughter and your grandson. Of course I will be thinking and saying prayers for your daughter. I hope she recovers soon. The important thing is that she is able to rest so that she can feel better soon.

Sandi, how is Kitzi doing? I hope better.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Will pray for your daughter. Where is she located, is it close?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are in TX. & our daughter is out east so not at all close. We have cancelled our tickets for our trip to Colorado this week---but we want to stay here so we can get a direct flight if needed. We can always go to Colorado.
Yes, Marie, that is M's mom. He will be on a trip w/his dad at Christmas so we won't see him but thankful we could have T-giving together this year.
Walter, are you sure the m at Amherst was bacterial? I had thought viral but an unusual strain???? Is that where you work?
Marie, thank you for holding space in your heart for K---he is clingy still---not his normal. He sleeps w/his head on my chest at night mostly, but sometimes will ask to be put in his pack & play. He gets as close to me as he can & is even asking to be picked up---again not normal. We have had some cold weather (even a bit of snow) & he won't do the deck steps, eventhough he has done them this late summer. His spots seem to be healed completely---his antibiotic is now finished. I still have no idea from where the infection started, etc.
I still need to seek out a vet but have one recommendation that I can call now that we will be here this week. Wish me luck.
I checked & he has a few loose teeth, and all of Lisi's bottom ones in the front are loose. I don't want to do a dental until after Christmas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so sorry. Must have been awful for her to feel so sick. Glad she went to the ER and thankful for the friend who took her there. Does she hav any idea how she got it? Aren't there anti-viral meds? Is there any way other than a spinal tap to know exactly what it is. Praying that she gets better. Sorry that she and Marco have to be apart but it's something you wouldn't want him to be around. (((hugs)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Sandi, I will be praying for her and M, as well as K. You have been through a lot since returning to the states, I will be watching for a update.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my  . Sandi, keeping your family in thoughts and prayers. Big hugs dear friend.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandi I am sorry about your daughter and having to be separated from Marco. Thankfully she is on the mend, and hopefully recovers soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, hoping she recovers quickly!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh dear! Hopefully she will recover swiftly and be reunited with her family. I've never known anyone with meningitis, sounds scary. Sending prayers for DD#1 and 2 and K.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

rayer:rayer:rayerrayers.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

So sorry Sandi, prayers for your daughter speedy healing and all of your family!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes it was bacterial:

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...reak-campus/W1NmSFEprJHsR3JmTwbwdK/story.html

No I work at Williams College - we are about 1 hour away from Amherst.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter---my DD #2 doesn't let worry about this---probably she has the vaccine since she worked at Cal State Poly before starting her Ph.D. A mom feels better in knowing everything so she can "advise!" :HistericalSmiley:

DD #1 sent msg. today that she feels better---although weakness & headaches are lingering. She is "Krankgeschreiben" (sick leave) for several more days. The worst part is Marco is leaving for Mexico this week & she hasn't seen him since last Thurs (when she got really sick & had to "farm him out." ) He will be gone over the Christmas holidays---I am not sure when he is scheduled to return---so it will be the longest they have ever been apart. She was with him last Wed. so I just hope he wasn't exposed as she started showing symptoms Thurs. & by Friday was in bad shape. She was actually too sick to go to Urgent Care but by the end of the day she was getting "afraid" so she talked w/her best friend who is a trauma surgeon & she warned her to go to the ER---she already knew what it probably was---so my DD went on Sat. when she felt like she could stand up at least. 
So thank you for continued prayer. By the end of the semester DD#1s immune system is always at it's lowest point & she always gets something that is going around campus---kids come is to class sick & share the "wealth." 2 yrs. ago she came down w/pneumonia! Last yr. she was exhausted literally but did not get anything serious. 
I appreciate all of your prayers & thoughts.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, my prayers continue for your daughter. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for her to be separated from her son at Christmas. Maybe she will be able to FaceTime with him. Glad to hear that she is feeling a touch better and hoping she has turned the corner.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all! ❤
I have heard nothing since early AM---has been one of those days ending around 11:30 tonight so hopefully by tomorrow I will know more. I have resisted the urge to text & call as she likes being independent & I try to respect that as much as I can. She is told to rest, rest, rest so I don't even want to text. I did send 2 texts tonight after getting home from the concert so hopefully will know more tomorrow. 
I am ready to fly out if that would be helpful, but I don't want her to feel she has to take care of me. It is a fine line to walk w/an independent, self-sufficient daughter so pray for wisdom for me to do the best thing for her. I just want to go & hug her, fluff her covers & make her something warm to drink! 
Thank you for the loved poured out & prayers spoken. Only God can help us when we reach out in our needs. Thank you again & again.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hoping you hear from your daughter today and that she is getting better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy. I did hear that she is better but has a very bad throat. She is still home but crazy kid is thinking of trying to go back to work tomorrow. It is the end of the semester & she feels like she has to. I am trying to stay calm & not interfere & pray that God will run interference if that is not a wise idea. She plans to have a friend pick up M & bring him to her as the dad has to travel for a few days for work. I thought they were leaving on the 13th for Christmas trip. I did offer to come but she did not ask so am sitting here twiddling my thumbs, biting my tongue & shaking my head.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Once a mother always a mother. That is what my wife would have said.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Walter---my DD #2 doesn't let worry about this---probably she has the vaccine since she worked at Cal State Poly before starting her Ph.D. A mom feels better in knowing everything so she can "advise!" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> DD #1 sent msg. today that she feels better---although weakness & headaches are lingering. She is "Krankgeschreiben" (sick leave) for several more days. The worst part is Marco is leaving for Mexico this week & she hasn't seen him since last Thurs (when she got really sick & had to "farm him out." ) He will be gone over the Christmas holidays---I am not sure when he is scheduled to return---so it will be the longest they have ever been apart. She was with him last Wed. so I just hope he wasn't exposed as she started showing symptoms Thurs. & by Friday was in bad shape. She was actually too sick to go to Urgent Care but by the end of the day she was getting "afraid" so she talked w/her best friend who is a trauma surgeon & she warned her to go to the ER---she already knew what it probably was---so my DD went on Sat. when she felt like she could stand up at least.
> So thank you for continued prayer. By the end of the semester DD#1s immune system is always at it's lowest point & she always gets something that is going around campus---kids come is to class sick & share the "wealth." 2 yrs. ago she came down w/pneumonia! Last yr. she was exhausted literally but did not get anything serious.
> I appreciate all of your prayers & thoughts.


It does not help that at this time of year, students are stressed, and have lower immunity. The campus becomes one massive sick zone.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear your daughter is improving Sandi, I hope she is even better when you get the next update.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jane and addison said:


> Once a mother always a mother. That is what my wife would have said.


:thumbsup:
Your wife was a smart lady, Addison!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I finally talked w/DD today! She did not have much of a voice---sounded pretty awful but insisted she was much better. She still has a very bad throat, could hardly talk, & a horrific cough. She went in for the last day of the semester yesterday. She said "I had to." She knows she is better but not yet out of the woods. She still feels pretty weak & is only doing what she has to do to keep going.
She did get news that her 3rd yr. evaluation (she is up for tenure in 2 yrs) was approved--that is the last big thing before getting evaluated for actual tenure. I think that made her feel better as there are not many jobs in her field (she teaches outside her field).
She celebrated her 42 b-day yesterday along w/Brenda's brother & Walter---but did not celebrate due to being sick. All of life is in the "later category" at the moment. Her doctor approved her seeing Marco---so that also helped.
Thank you for your prayers for her---meninigits of one sort or another is not a sunday school picnic.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that she's doing better and great that she can see Marco. I didn't realize meningitis gave you a sore throat and cough.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, the sore-throat & cough are probably a complication from the virus---Meningitis is a swelling of the meninges (sp?) of the brain. It is like a headache to end all headaches. She also had very bad nausea, light sensitivity, etc. All in all something to avoid. It is not uncommon on college campuses & she is a professor so subject to any & all kinds of virus---esp. this time of year when reserves are limited.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, the sore-throat & cough are probably a complication from the virus---Meningitis is a swelling of the meninges (sp?) of the brain. It is like a headache to end all headaches. She also had very bad nausea, light sensitivity, etc. All in all something to avoid. It is not uncommon on college campuses & she is a professor so subject to any & all kinds of virus---esp. this time of year when reserves are limited.



Oh I see. I knew it was a swelling of something with the brain, that's why I was confused about the cold symptoms. You must be so relieved she's improving.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Oh I see. I knew it was a swelling of something with the brain, that's why I was confused about the cold symptoms. You must be so relieved she's improving.


I surely am, but she sounds terrible! I can't imagine how bad she must have been before she got better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi when I had my pneumonia the only food that appealed to me was a baked potato. So I literally took a bunch of potatoes washed them, coated them with oil and threw them in aluminum foil and baked them for an hour at 375. They sustained me all week. I would heat them in the microwave with a little Earth Balance and salt and pepper. They supply a lot of energy.

Glad she is doing a little bit better. Ends of semesters are always draining.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, DD is very frugal but she felt so bad that she had groceries delivered this last week. She has never done that before. She usually doesn't have anything to eat in her fridge so she got caught off guard. She was so sick when she left school last Wed. that she left her car there & had someone drive her home---so she was w/out a car until yesterday afternoon. 
She also told me she just got uninvited to a friend's up-coming party because she still is coughing & has almost no voice. I told her to go & wear a face mask---it might make her feel better to be in the company of friends, if she isn't coughing on them! I am not sure if she will go but she did get a laugh out of my idea.
BTW: potatoes is one of her diet main-stays---so that is a good thought. Thank you.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

So glad she is doing better, Sandi!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. It sounds like a difficult virus to get over. Walter's baked potatoes sound good, but when I am sick I make a big pot of potato soup with lots of onions. It brings me comfort.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please, keep praying for my DD---she is still not well. I talked w/her today. She will go back to her physician tomorrow. She is not a complainer so I know she needs help. TIA


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Please, keep praying for my DD---she is still not well. I talked w/her today. She will go back to her physician tomorrow. She is not a complainer so I know she needs help. TIA


Sandi I'm so sorry to hear your daughter still isn't well. Praying she feels better real soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy! I knew going back to work last Fri. was a bad idea, but it was the last day of the semester & a big one so she said she no other choice. She is working toward tenure so everything is important besides the normal "important" stuff as far as students are concerned. She feels so badly that she is resting as much as she can, but an active 5 yr. old makes that almost impossible.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

More prayers for your daughter Sandi! I am so sorry she is dealing with this!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is she doing any better? When are grades due? She really does need rest. Hoping tomorrow is better?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all! She went in today & could only see PA but got a script for a stronger cough suppressant. She was told it will probably lift by this Thurs. I guess if it doesn't she goes back. I wanted her tested for mono since both meningitis & mono come from the same virus. Her throat is really sore & her voice almost non-existent. She said last night she coughed so much all night she found it hard to breathe at times. Ummm, not good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - your poor daughter. I had hoped she'd be doing a lot better by now. I'm really sick myself. Think it's bronchitis and I don't feel like eating, talking, barely moving. So I can only imagine how she feels. I wish you were there with her taking care of her but I also know how kids can be. Can't imagine how she could take care of Marco when she feels this way.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm sorry she's having such a time getting over this! Hopefully the new meds will kick in swiftly and she will get some relief.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers continue for your daughter Sandi. Hoping this new round of meds takes hold and that she starts to feel better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that your DD is still feeling so poorly and am surprised that since her throat is still so sore, that she was not given a stronger antibiotic??? Hope that the next days will be better for her and if not, she should go back to her Dr.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi - have her ask her Dr for Tessalon. Marie recommended it to me when I had my pneumonia.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter. I will research that. Hopefully she will be better this end of week. Marco is flying Thurs. to Mexico & he also had a sore-throat when I spoke w/her Sunday.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she is feeling better soon, and Marco doesn't get worse.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sending hugs, best wishes, and prayers for your Daughter, Sandi!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Walter. I will research that. Hopefully she will be better this end of week. Marco is flying Thurs. to Mexico & he also had a sore-throat when I spoke w/her Sunday.


Sandi, I am sorry your daughter is still sick. I hope she is following up with her doctor to make sure she does not have a relapse of pneumonia. 

Has Marco been tested for strep throat? I hope he is feeling better by Thursday so that he can fly. 

I hope both your daughter and Marco feel better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marie---not sure if he was tested but she was Fri. in Urgent Care---it was negative. I want her tested for mono but the PA wants to wait---says by Thurs. she should feel better. We will see. I am sending her the info you gave to Walter last year. She did have pneumonia 2 yrs. or was it 3 yrs. ago---this time of year when we were all in CA for Christmas---M had pneumonia as well then.


----------

